# Low VOC paint



## Kerrylib (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

I am in the process of painting my daughter's room.  Started w/ painting the ceiling so far.  Probably get to the walls this weekend.

Anyway, I picked up a gal of Olympic paint at the big blue box store to do the ceiling.  I was amazed that I was totally unable to detect any odor when I did the cutting in.  The evening I did the whole ceiling it did smell like paint, but was only mildly paintlike.  Certainly not overwhelming. 

I set a couple fans to blow the air out of the room, and after a couple hours you couldn't tell there had been any painting done.

The can does not indicate VOC content, but I was impressed enough to comment about it here as well as I figure I will be going with their paint for the rest of the room as well.

Sure beats stinking the place up for days until the paint is completely dried.

My inlaws had their dining room painted recently and it was done in oil based paint.  They had to have it redone w/ latex because my father-in-law was having reaction to the fumes it was giving off.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey Kerrylib:
I agree, Olympic paints are good and have a low-odor. It is a good product. Another low-odor paint is Pittsburg, many hospitals will not use anything else because of the odor.
Glenn


----------



## asbestos (Jun 27, 2007)

True enough but do remember that
 stinky &#8800; toxic 
 no smell &#8800; safe


----------



## StevePM (Jul 17, 2007)

If you're really green or have a health condition that prevents you from being around paint fumes, there are natural paints available made from milk (belive it or not) or natural oils.


----------



## natespritcabane (Mar 16, 2008)

StevePM said:


> If you're really green or have a health condition that prevents you from being around paint fumes, there are natural paints available made from milk (belive it or not) or natural oils.


Hello,

I'm 100% agree with you, let me introduce you my website http://en.espritcabane.com/ the magazine for greening your home: DIY decorating, non-toxic paint recipes, furnitures instructions, eco-friendly crafts, free recycling projects.

All these recipes and projects - "tested & approved" - are free, inexpensive and environment-friendly.

Have green DIY!


----------



## movado (Mar 19, 2008)

I find low voc paint to be runny whenever I have used it and have stayed clear of it. Like the eco paints


----------



## natespritcabane (Mar 27, 2008)

ecological paints made by yourself - like potato paint, clay paint, whitewash paint, cottage cheese paint, etc. - are a little bit less covering than industrial paints, so I advice to apply 2 or 3 coats... BUT *they are really 100% VOC FREE and very inexpensive*. The only trick is to take a little time to make your own paint


----------

